# Hello from Indiana!



## theurbanfarm (Jun 25, 2016)

Hello! My name in Nichole, I'm located in central Indiana. I recently got back into fancy mouse after being out of them for about 10 years. I have a very small mousery right now, starting with a herd of about 10. Merles, Splash and Tans are my top interest right now.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

:welcome1


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hello and welcome.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey there! I'm sorry we missed you at the Indianapolis show this past fall. A couple folks will be coming from your area down to the Knoxville show later this month, though, plus I know at least one transport train going your way after the show. It's a good time to be in the Central states!


----------



## theurbanfarm (Jun 25, 2016)

Laigaie said:


> Hey there! I'm sorry we missed you at the Indianapolis show this past fall. A couple folks will be coming from your area down to the Knoxville show later this month, though, plus I know at least one transport train going your way after the show. It's a good time to be in the Central states!


I am super bummed I missed that show! I'd love to get some more info on the transport train!


----------

